# irapeanum first attempt



## dodidoki (Feb 19, 2014)

I got 2 "bigger " and one tiny protocorm fom Jan , many thanks, and for advice. I saoked with RO water from agar andn put them into seramis, akadama anad lava rock mix. Jan advived 5% chopped sphagnum but i left it because of danger of infection. I soaked boiled mix and after haeting soaked with Amistar ( equivalent with Previcur). I hope it will establish and I will see its flower within 10 years.....


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2014)

Cyp. Good luck.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 20, 2014)

Best of luck with them.


----------



## Dido (Feb 20, 2014)

cross fingers for you


----------



## polyantha (Feb 20, 2014)

Hope they will grow. That would be awesome!


----------



## silence882 (Feb 20, 2014)

Good luck! It would be great to have these in cultivation.


----------



## polyantha (Feb 20, 2014)

We should try to get the product "Verdera Prestop". There is Gliocladium catenulatum (fungus) in it, its a biological fungicide. It can colonize the Cyp. irapeanum roots. Perhaps this is the key to grow this very difficult slipper orchid.


----------



## polyantha (Feb 20, 2014)

Info about the product: www.dejex.co.uk/PDFs/dejex-supplies-prestop-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## Dido (Feb 21, 2014)

will ask a friend if he can get this for us


----------



## Berthold (Feb 21, 2014)

polyantha said:


> .. its a biological fungicide..



The young seedling is killed by bacteria not fungi after deflasking I fear.


----------



## polyantha (Feb 21, 2014)

Antiamoebin (AAM) was extracted from this fungus too. It is an anti-microbial polypeptide.


----------



## Berthold (Feb 21, 2014)

I tested Mykotown from Biotechnology AG but couldn't find any positive effects in plant protection


----------



## polyantha (Feb 21, 2014)

Did you test the Mykotown on your irapeanum?


----------



## Berthold (Feb 21, 2014)

No, on Cephalanthera damasonium and Orchis pallens. That are species with similar problems.
But the tests were not very consistent and intensive. If I would be younger I would have to repeat the tests.


----------



## Transvaal (Feb 21, 2014)

good luck dodidoki, it could be you who is the first...
For others like me I'm waiting for a hybrid cross with good flavum.
Phil


----------



## polyantha (Feb 28, 2014)

Fig. 6. Orchid mycorrhizae Rhizoctonia solani R01 and R04 promote growth of 3-week-old tomato seedlings as compared with the control group (CK)

Rhizoctonia solani is a fungus that was found on Cypripedium irapeanum roots. This is perhaps the fungus that delivers the energy for the plant to start growing after deflasking? We could try to get it...


----------

